# conception



## lklisk (Oct 14, 2010)

I am having trouble with my bunnys getting pregnant. I have 3 does all had 2 litters last spring. 
I have not gotten any of them to conceive since about May.
Does any one have any Ideas . 
I am really disapionted.          lisa


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

It could be due to hot weather or stress. It could also be the change in daylight hours.

Overweight does often have fertility issues as well.

Are they very old or are they still fairly young?

Have they been actually hooking up when you breed them or have they just been mating without actual contact?


----------



## lklisk (Oct 14, 2010)

I have seen them hockup. They are yong. They may be over weight. I got my buck when he was 18 months old he would be completly grown by then corect?  Now he is much biger. I was told to feed him 4 oz. a day. I have tried but he and all the bunnys act like they are starving to death.  I will cut back.
I practicly memorized storys guid to rabbits before I got any . I thought that I would be able to have baby rabbits fo most of the year...  Thanks lisa


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 17, 2010)

My meat rabbits get 8 oz and my little bunn'es get 6 oz of feed a day. They always act like they are starving to death, but that is just the bunny mindset. You can try giving them hay each day to give them something to munch on throughout they day. This will haelp with the "I'm starving" thing.


----------



## Heartlandrabbitry (Oct 29, 2010)

Also, bucks can go sterile if it's too hot out! If it is hot out make sure you breed them during the cool night. Or wait a few days and see if you get cool weather!


----------

